# Windows wont load \$Windows-BT\Windows\System32\winload.efi



## Jellyblood (Sep 22, 2014)

this is a previous post on your site i have a similar problem with a few differences:

''Hi all

Short version is that I bought a new Hp laptop with pre-installed Windows 8. Didn't like W8 for many reasons so tried to install windows 7 according to guided installation instructions from a techie site google took me to. The installation stopped after 30 minutes, referring to a driver issue I believe, and I had to revert to loading up using Windows 8 again to get out of the dos error screen.

Now the system tells me how I get (inconsistent) blue screens although I don't physically see a blue screen, and every day I boot up, it reverts to the 'Windows Boot Manager' screen, telling me a recent hardware or software change has resulted in something missing, damaged, etc.

Additional message when in the Boot Manager reads:

File: \$Windows-BT\Windows\System32\winload.efi
Status: 0xc0000428
Info: the digital signature for this file could not be verified.

Although Im not an expert, it seems to me that the file path mentioned above relates to the part installation of windows 7 - if so, how can I remove the part installation, clean the system up, and reluctantly return to W8?

[btw - unable to get help from Windows or Samsung so far] ""

My problem is the same as this person except I can not log into windows at all. All i get is HP with a little loading spiral at the bottom i left it alone for 2 days on and it never loaded windows. I was able to get to a command propt by pressing F8 when the computer starts, going to repair computer, then troubleshoot, then advanced setting and got this info:

Windows Boot Manager
--------------------
identifier {bootmgr}
device partition=\Device\HarddiskVolume2
path \EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi
description Windows Boot Manager
locale en-US
inherit {globalsettings}
default {default}
resumeobject {2bd8a43b-efb5-11e2-9839-dd9e53a4fce2}
displayorder {7254a080-1510-4a85-ac0f-e7fb3d444763}
{default}
toolsdisplayorder {memdiag}
timeout 3

Windows Setup
-------------
identifier {7254a080-1510-4a85-ac0f-e7fb3d444763}
device partition=C:
path \$WINDOWS.~BT\Windows\system32\winload.efi
description Windows Setup
locale en-US
inherit {bootloadersettings}
osdevice partition=C:
systemroot \$WINDOWS.~BT\Windows
nx OptOut
detecthal Yes
winpe Yes

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {default}
device partition=C:
path \windows\system32\winload.efi
description Windows 8
locale en-US
inherit {bootloadersettings}
recoverysequence {Current}
recoveryenabled Yes
isolatedcontext Yes
allowedinmemorysettings 0x15000075
osdevice partition=C:
systemroot \windows
resumeobject {2bd8a43b-efb5-11e2-9839-dd9e53a4fce2}
nx OptIn
bootmenupolicy Standard

C:\windows\system32>

please help me


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello, if you did not destroy the recovery partition during your botched install of Windows 7, you should simply use the applicable hot key during boot and restore the computer to out of box condition.
If you did destroy the recovery partition and did not make a set of recovery disks, you can contact HP and they should be able to send you some so you can restore your computer. This issue can be resolve in many different ways, so this is just my take. After you get your computer up and running, visit the HP support site for your model and see if they in fact provide drivers for Windows 7, and if they do not (very likely) you should consider shelving your downgrade project and instead consider upgrading to Windows 8.1 if supported for that model. Good luck.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There MAY be a way round this if you still need help and wish to try before going back if possible to recovery from the hard drive partition - then when you reply we will try in cmd prompt a editing of the boot configuration data

I say MAY as although there is a GUID - for Windows 7 setup - there is a doubt on the GUID for 8

If you wish to pursue the possibility at a cmd prompt please type this cmd and paste the result

*bcdedit /enum*


----------



## Jellyblood (Sep 22, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> There MAY be a way round this if you still need help and wish to try before going back if possible to recovery from the hard drive partition - then when you reply we will try in cmd prompt a editing of the boot configuration data
> 
> I say MAY as although there is a GUID - for Windows 7 setup - there is a doubt on the GUID for 8
> 
> ...


Thank you for your replies, I would like to see if i can recover anything i would like to resolve this with out needing to call HP i am positive my warranty is up,

Here is the result of *bcdedit /enum* :

Windows Boot Manager
----------------------------------
identifier_______________{bootmgr}
device_________________Partition=\Device\HarddiskVolume2
path___________________\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi
description______________Windows Boot Manager
locale__________________en-US
inherit__________________{globalsettings}
default_________________{default}
resumeobject____________{d0c217af-3515-11e3-9d22-8d2cbc77ec6f}
displayorder_____________{default}
toolsdisplayorder_________{memdiag}
timeout ________________30

Windows Boot Loader
------------------------------
identifier_______________{default}
device_________________partition=C:
path___________________\Windows\system32\winload.efi
description______________Windows 8
locale__________________en-US
inherit__________________{bootloadersettings}
isolatedcontext___________Yes
allowedinmemorysettings___0x1300075
osdevice________________partition=C:
systemroot______________\Windows
resumeobject____________{d0c217af-3515-11e3-9b22-8d2cbc77ec6f}
nx_____________________OptIn
bootmenupolicy__________Standard
detecthal________________Yes

X:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try this - please note that I cannot assure you it will work
However you will be no worse than you are now


at the cmd prompt type


bcdedit /default {default}


note please the { } around the word default 


that is what is known as the Globally unique Identifier
On your previous bcd posted the GUID for the windows setup - your attempt to install 7 is
{7254a080-1510-4a85-ac0f-e7fb3d444763}


It is possible for a GUID to be replaced with the GUID {default} and I am hoping that this is the case on your windows 8


press enter after typing the cmd. You should receive all being well confirmation
Then exit from that reboot and see what happens


I am signing off now it is 0220 UK time
I will check when I return how you went on 
Not back until about 1700


----------



## Jellyblood (Sep 22, 2014)

I am sorry for the delayed reply. I was moving this last week. I tried the bcdedit command and it was successful but unfortunately it is still not moving past the HP loading screen.

I also noticed i made a mistake when I posted my Windows Boot Manager info:

Under Windows Boot Loader:

systemroot \Windows

it does not say
systemroot \$WINDOWS.~BT\Windows

could this be the issue?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

send me another bcdedit as per your one on post 1 please from the cmd prompt


----------



## Jellyblood (Sep 22, 2014)

After I used the Commands Macbootmaster suggested this is what it says under bcdedit now:


Windows Boot Manager
----------------------------------
identifier_______________{bootmgr}
device_________________Partition=\Device\HarddiskVolume2
path___________________\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi
description______________Windows Boot Manager
locale__________________en-US
inherit__________________{globalsettings}
default_________________{default}
resumeobject____________{d0c217af-3515-11e3-9d22-8d2cbc77ec6f}
displayorder_____________{default}
toolsdisplayorder_________{memdiag}
timeout ________________30

Windows Boot Loader
------------------------------
identifier_______________{default}
device_________________partition=C:
path___________________\Windows\system32\winload.efi
description______________Windows 8
locale__________________en-US
inherit__________________{bootloadersettings}
isolatedcontext___________Yes
allowedinmemorysettings___0x1500075
osdevice________________partition=C:
systemroot______________\Windows
resumeobject____________{d0c217af-3515-11e3-9b22-8d2cbc77ec6f}
nx_____________________OptIn
bootmenupolicy__________Standard
detecthal________________Yes

X:\Windows\system32>

it is no longer showing Windows Boot Setup when i put bcdedit into cmd.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

When you boot the computer on the very first screen does it mention - press ? (Could be F12) for Boot Options


----------



## Jellyblood (Sep 22, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> When you boot the computer on the very first screen does it mention - press ? (Could be F12) for Boot Options


I either get HP (with loading spiril) or Recovery Blue screen which says:

Recovery

Your PC couldn't start properly

After multiple tries, the operating system on your PC failed to start, so it needs to be repaired.

Error Code: 0x0000001

You'll need to use the recovery toold on your installation media. If you don't have any installation media, contact your system administrator or PC manufacturer.

Press Enter to try again
Press F8 for Startup Settings
Press Esc for UEFI Firmware Settings

If i get the HP loading screen, before the HP shows I can use:
F1 - System Information
F2 - Startup Check - HP PC Hardware Diagnostics UEFI
F10 - BIOS Setup
F11 - System Recovery

I have tried a windws 8 repair disk from a friends PC it said the repair was completed but when i booted the system again it still just had HP spiral.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> I have tried a windws 8 repair disk from a friends PC


When please - as the bcd /enum I asked you to run and you posted the result in post 4 -
cannot change the entries shown
and yet it was different to the one you sent in post 1.


----------



## Jellyblood (Sep 22, 2014)

The windows 8 USB I have was attempted before my first post to this site. All we have done as been after I tried to reinstall windows 8.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

go to a cmd prompt

type
diskpart

when it loads
type
list disk

what does it show please


----------



## Jellyblood (Sep 22, 2014)

Microsoft DiskPart version 6.2.9200

Copyright (C) 1999-2012 Microsoft Corp.
On computer: MININT-RDIPA7J

DISKPART> list disk

Disk ###______ Status________ Size_______ Free____Dyn_____ Gpt
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Disk 0________Online_________465 GB_____ 0 B_____*________*

DISKPART>


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

type 
sel disk 0


then when it reports disk 0 is the selected disk
type
list vol


what does it then show you - you will need to get that exact for me when you type it


----------



## Jellyblood (Sep 22, 2014)

DISKPART> list vol

Volume ###___Ltr___Label_____Fs_____Type_____Size_____Status____Info
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Volume 0_____D____Recovery__NTFS__Simple____21 GB___Healthy
Volume 1_____C____Windows__NTFS__Simple____443 GB__Healthy
Volume 2__________WINRE____NTFS__Partition___400 MB__Healthy___Hidden
Volume 3____________________Fat32__Partition___260 MB__Healthy___Hidden
Volume 4_____E____________________DVD-ROM___0 B____No Media

DISKPART>


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Before we go any further - it looks as though it MAY be repairable
HOWEVER because of the way HP and other OEMS arrange the installation of the OS there is a chance that if it DOES not work, you may then lose the ability to recover to original condition from the Vol 0 lettered D
which is the key shown on post 10 - F11 System recovery


It must be your choice as to which way you wish to go


----------



## Jellyblood (Sep 22, 2014)

I already Wiped it when i tried to reinstall Windows. So as long as we can make it work again I do not care. If i could I would want to wipe the whole thing and use the Windows 7 recovery disk i made (yes 7 I am borrowing a friends windows 7 while i fix my 8).

I would prefer to have 7 over 8 but if it is simpler to just fix it as Windows 8 then simple is best.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am about to sign off I am in the UK and it is 0043
I have an early morning start

If you prefer to try the system recovery - follow the guide here please
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...gory&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&product=5296656#N2188


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am totally confused - already wiped what
Whatever you wiped there is now a recovery partition lettered D - 21GB healthy
whether it is the original recovery OR some other recovery you have installed I have not a clue, as I do not know exactly what you have done OR indeed how you tried to install 7


The other partition 260MB healthy FAT32 indicates that it is the boot partition form which Windows 8 boot manager loads Windows from the partition lettered C


Plus a windows 7 recovery disc is VERY unlikely to install windows 7 on that laptop


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

SORRY really do have to go
My advice - try the process on the link I sent post 18
Presume yours is HP 2014 on the link 
you start as shown

Turn on the computer and _repeatedly_ press the F11 key, about once every second, until the *Choose your keyboard layout* screen displays, and then follow these instructions:

and then all is on that link

Good luck with it

I think that is the better option than trying to repair that BCD


----------



## Jellyblood (Sep 22, 2014)

Well i tried the USB again but this time it just restarted system recovery where it asks for language
when i tried to boot from internal hard drive it took me to recovery screen:

Recovery

Your PC couldn't start properly

The application or operating system couldnt be loaded because a required file is missing or contains errors.

File:\windows\system32\winload.efi
Error Code: 0xc000000f

You'll need to use the recovery tool on your installation media. If you don't have any installation media, contact your system administrator or PC manufacturer.

Press Enter to try again
Press F8 for Startup Settings
Press Esc for UEFI Firmware Settings


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have not a clue what you are using a usb for PLEASE follow the advice in the link I sent it is all there with images

You do not use USB you do as it says and keep tapping F11 key
Turn on the computer and _repeatedly_ press the F11 key, about once every second, until the *Choose your keyboard layout* screen displays, and then follow these instructions: SEE the LINK details

I have NOW signed off


----------



## Jellyblood (Sep 22, 2014)

I looked up that error and tried bootrec /rebuildbcd and got this:

bootrec /rebuildbcd
Scanning all disks for Windows installations.
Please wait, since this may take a while...
Successfully scanned Windows installations.
Total identified Windows installations: 0
The operation completed successfully.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I will leave it with you
In case you HAVE NOT read it
I have signed OFF
I was only making a last email check when I saw your post


The more cmds you run - when with respect you do not know what you are doing the less the chance of ever recovering


----------



## Jellyblood (Sep 22, 2014)

I tried the link you gave it just gave me options to recover my system. The USB I am referring to is my Windows 8 repair media that I made off my friends Windows 8. The only other option it gives me is to do an Minimized Image Recovery but with my computer that option is greyed out and says disabled. Do you know how to enable it?

Also I am sorry I miss spoke when I said that when i attempted the Windows 8 repair media I hit enter and it reverts back to the *Choose your keyboard layout* (not language)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So when you do this
Turn on the computer and _repeatedly_ press the F11 key, about once every second, until the *Choose your keyboard layout* screen displays, and then follow these instructions:


Click to select the keyboard layout.
The computer restarts. If the recovery partition on the hard disk drive is functioning correctly, the *Choose an Option* screen displays. Click *Troubleshoot*

*do you get the keyboard layout and then what DO YOU have on the Troubleshoot screen*

*also*
*re the recovery media created on your friends computer*
The Recovery Media Creator is a desktop-based wizard that will enable you to create recovery media. (Note that you will need a version of this disk that is the same 'bit-ness' as is the version of Windows you're using. So if you are using a 32-bit version of Windows, you will need a 32-bit version of the recovery media as well. If it's 64-bit, you need a 64-bit version of the recovery media. This will happen automatically when you create the media, but it means that you can't necessarily share this media with other PCs, if they're using a different 'bit-ness' version of Windows.)

and even then it will only get you to the options you already have eg advanced options troubleshoot cmd prompt etc.


----------



## Jellyblood (Sep 22, 2014)

I believe you solved why the Windows 8 media didnt work. My laptop is 64 bit and I believe the repair media I made from my friends computer was 32 bit.

I will attempt to find a copy of 64 bit. It should only take a week at most.

as for the returning to *Choose your Keyboard Layout* it happends when I attept to use the repair media i have which is probably because it is 32 bit and not 64 bit.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

will wait to hear from you


----------

